# Milwaukee vs. Seattle Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

* Milwaukee Bucks (22-31) vs. Seattle Supersonics (38-15)​ *
February 27, 2005​Location: Bradley Center​ 







*Starting Lineups:*​
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" TITLE="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/WILLIAMS, MAURICE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MASON, DESMOND" TITLE="MASON, DESMOND" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/MASON, DESMOND.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GADZURIC, DAN" TITLE="GADZURIC, DAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/GADZURIC, DAN.jpg">

*Versus:*​
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="RIDNOUR, LUKE" TITLE="RIDNOUR, LUKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sonics/RIDNOUR, LUKE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALLEN, RAY" TITLE="ALLEN, RAY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sonics/ALLEN, RAY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="LEWIS, RASHARD" TITLE="LEWIS, RASHARD" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sonics/LEWIS, RASHARD.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="EVANS, REGGIE" TITLE="EVANS, REGGIE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sonics/EVANS, REGGIE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, JEROME" TITLE="JAMES, JEROME" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sonics/JAMES, JEROME.jpg">​
*Key Matchup!*​Michael Redd Vs. Ray Allen
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="ALLEN, RAY" TITLE="ALLEN, RAY" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/sonics/ALLEN, RAY.jpg">​
Prediction: Bucks-98 Sonics-107


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I am going to be doing Game Threads from now on...let's get some Bucks Discussions going! :biggrin:

Any thoughts on this game?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Preview: Sonics at Bucks

UP NEXT

Teams: Milwaukee Bucks (22-31) vs. Seattle SuperSonics (38-15).
Advertisement

When: 2 p.m. Sunday.

Where: Bradley Center.

About the SuperSonics: It's been just over two years since the Bucks traded Ray Allen to Seattle in what Bucks general manager Larry Harris last week called one of the most "devastating" deals in Bucks history. But because he was injured last season, this will be Allen's first appearance at the Bradley Center since the trade.

PLAYER TO WATCH

LUKE RIDNOUR, SUPERSONICS

Remember that first-round draft choice that the Bucks sent to Seattle in the Ray Allen trade? The Sonics used the pick to draft Ridnour, who has started every game this season and is averaging 10.1 points and 6.1 assists per game.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Awesome game by everybody. If Mike would play D every game like he did today, I wouldn't mind as much giving him a max contract. Also very nice contribution by BOOOOOTH in his 1st game with us.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow, my prediction was waay off.....we really took it to them, holding an explosive offense in check....

99-73 Bucks win

Redd with 35 Points
Williams with 10 assists

GREAT WIN FOR THE BUCKS! :biggrin:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Pics from the game:









DUNK YOU VERY MUCH!​


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is what we like to call Woodshed... :yes:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Congratulations guys, you spanked us pretty darn good. We got behind and never got going. Its hard to win games shooting under .300.

Hey, that Redd guy can play ball, can't he? :wink:

G-Force


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

Besides game discussion, perhaps also a player of the game or even play of the game. 
Player of the game: Michael Redd actually schooling Ray Allen, or better put, showing what he was taught.
Play of the game: End of 3rd quarter when Redd used defense and dunked the ball.

I expected Allen to shoot the lights out and Seattle to win by 10. Was at the game and was surprised at how excellent a game we played. Imagine if we played every game like that. Also more shocked at how Seattle played. It was also nice to see Desmond perform so well against his former team. Very nice win against a very good Western Conference team!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome to the site Dez24. :wave: Hope you like it around here.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

HKF said:


> Welcome to the site Dez24. :wave: Hope you like it around here.


I like what I see so far and just one other thing. Responses come quickly here. Other forums where I post I wait a day to see replies. This was fast!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

HKF is everywhere, i dont even know if hes a real person...lol :laugh:


----------

